# Toronto IBS Self Help and Support Group cancelled for April and May



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Hello from the Toronto Irritable Bowel Syndrome Self Help and Support Group.We have decided to put our meetings on hold for the next couple months and try a new approach to providing support for everyone suffering from or helping someone who suffers from IBS. We plan to launch a new meeting format in early June which will allow you to be involved from your home or office. Stay tuned for more details.If you have any questions that you were hoping to ask at the next meeting and can't wait, please do not hesitate to contact me.Jeffibs###ibsgroup.org


----------

